# Blo Pens



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Did it was out easily? I'd like to experiment with it if so.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey, seems like you got the idea though! Some of those coloured poodles are SO pretty!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Oh man, I've been wanting to try blo pens! Do you think with practice it could end up looking super awesome?


----------



## suhr pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

that crayola thing works great, they have stencils too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Stencils? Pawsome!!! I'm getting a set.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmmmmm what colour would work on a black spoo????? Lol.

(Maybe I will just have to settle with all your pretty pics everyone's going to post after their dog has been colored rainbow!)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Sheez!! how'd I miss your replies? 

I haven't washed it out yet. They missed their weekly bath yesterday and I have company coming Thursday so Im going to make time to play with it some more and then bathe them on wed!

The crayola markers say "washable" and the dried marker did wash off my hands and nails by just rinsing with water so we will see

I did go back and do some on paper and it works well.... U just have to finagle the marker ever so slightly to get the right spray/mist... I think with practice and someone's creative brain it could be really fun. And for $19.99 it's a fun and cheap toy ;-)

The stencils are nice but for the dogs it isn't practical Bc it sprays past the stencil and you get edges of color on the dog.... I know Bc I put a lightning bolt on my neighbors lil escape artist's hiney lol 

Maybe if u cut the stencil out and tape some paper or something around it to make the edges extend further??

Let me know if any of u buy one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Lea said:


> Hmmmmm what colour would work on a black spoo????? Lol.
> 
> (Maybe I will just have to settle with all your pretty pics everyone's going to post after their dog has been colored rainbow!)


Yea ... Stinks doesn't it? Rusty gets all the fun... I've tried chalking Lola but even if it shows up it looks strange on black hair :-/ I don't even like painting her nail Bc I swear she looks like a hooker when I do lol ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

FYI they wash out very very easily! the second the water hit the hair it rinsed out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo is black with a white stripe from his chin to his stomach....maybe I will get orange for Halloween?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

That would be really cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope you all post examples of what you do. I have a silver (maybe blue) and white parti.
This sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Not crayola but dye is fun too . The pink is just food dye in his cream rince.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

My goodness....I am tempted. My spoo is a boy so to keep hubby and daughter happy it will have to be sort of masculine. Thanks for posting the pics poo lover. They are so cute and original.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Does the color rub off onto furnitures and carpets?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Not at all... He had it on for a week or so before I bathed him and nothing... It's truly like marker dried on paper and then as soon as I started wetting him for his bath it started running off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

cindyreef said:


> My spoo is a boy so to keep hubby and daughter happy it will have to be sort of masculine.


Noooo problem Cindy . . . just do him up in yr DH's favourite team colours! 

If I had a white Standard he'd be done up in blue and white right now. Toronto Maple leaf colours!


----------



## scmd1221 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Lily with Blo-pen ears!*

Here's Lily with red blo-pen on her ears. I haven't used the crayola airbrush machine, I use the Sprayza's by Melissa and Doug. Easy to use (but will make you slightly lightheaded on large areas, lol)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Adorable ... Love the bow too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

